# Rem Mag 7mm ?



## Dalecamino (Mar 23, 2011)

Has anyone made a pen using a Remington Mag 7mm cartridge? I have a customer who gave me a spent cartridge and, a live one, with a short antler point. Wants me to duplicate the projectile to look like the original which looks to me like it's coated with black teflon and, a gray tip. This cartridge is longer and, fatter than the .308s I've made.

I guess what I need to know is, what size tubes to use and, if the 7mm slimline transmission will work? I think I can turn a piece of black PR blank for the projectile (nib) or, I may have a Blackwood blank. 

Just wondered if there's any help from someone who has done this? Thanks!


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 23, 2011)

I've made 7mm RemMag cartridge pens using both slimline (7mm tubes and transmission) and cigar (10mm tubes and 8mm transmission) kits.  I've also done it as a cut case pen.  You could base a pen on a perfect-fit, or slimline pro kit fairly easily as well.

If you want to make a pen using the actual bullet from the unfired cartridge, send me a pm and I'll see about disassembling it for you.  It sounds like your customer used ammo with a  moly-coated polymer-tip bullet.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Eric, that sounds like a better idea. PM sent


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 24, 2011)

On second thought, this sounds more like the "Ballistic Silvertip" bullet, made by Nosler and commercially loaded by Winchester.



The tip is a gray ("silver") polymer insert.  The black color is from a coating Nosler calls "Lubalox", not molybdenum disulfide.  The good news is that this coating should not tend to rub off, like moly does.  

The bad news is that once the polymer tip is removed, the resultant hollow point is pretty big - bigger than a Parker-style refill.  I've made bullet pens using the Nosler Ballistic Tip bullet before, and was dissatisfied with the results.  This is one of the few bullet types that I avoid using.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeh, that's what it looks like. Thanks again for the help. I think I'll see if I can turn one. Never have done anything that small but, I'll give it a shot(pun intended) May even try to cast one


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 10, 2011)

*Update*

Well, after trying 3 times with PR blanks, I finally was able to turn some aluminum for the nib. Sanded and painted it. He didn't want a center band and, THAT was fine with me. My problem was the 80 grit disk, ate this antler up QUICK. But, here it is, and I won't make another one.:frown:


----------

